# Two Questions (upper vs. lower/which side)



## Keith Stone (Sep 21, 2017)

Hey. We were thinking of booking a roomette on the CZ from SF (Emeryville) to Chicago. Had two random questions:


Which roomette should we book? Should we book one on the lower or upper levels, and which side should it be on?
Which way do the cars face. If the train's going east, would the bedroom part of the train be on the west side of the car, and the roomettes be on the east side, or is it the other way around? Or do they just change every time?
I know this is probably more than two questions. Thanks!


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 21, 2017)

Upper level or lower level has both pros & cons.

Some like the upper level for the views, less sway and ease of getting to other cars (since access between cars is on the upper level only). But you have to climb stairs to get to your room after boarding and except for 1 rest room on the upper level, all the rest and the shower are on the lower level.

Some like the lower level for less foot traffic, having the rest rooms and shower near by, ease of hoping on and off at fresh air stops and having the luggage rack close by. But then you have to climb the stairs every time to go to other cars, the coffee in the car is on the upper level, there may be more track noise, and at station stops with the platform on your side people could look into your room.

I myself prefer the upper level, but it's each person's choice.

You don't know which way the car will face, as it can be attached either way in the yard.


----------



## KmH (Sep 21, 2017)

Roomettes (14 of them) are on both sides of a Superliner car, the seats/beds are in line with the long axis of the car, and the hall runs between them.

Bedroom (5 of them) seats/beds are perpendicular to the long axis of the car, so the hall has to be on the side of the car.

Which side, as mentioned, depends on which end of the car is towards the front of the consist.

Amtrak car layouts: http://www.craigmashburn.com/amtrakcardiagrams.html


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 21, 2017)

There are many different opinions on which is better, upper or lower roomettes. I have traveled in both, so prefer the upper for the view, privacy at night (I leave the curtains open to look outside), ease of going from car to car. The benefits downstairs is having three bathrooms close, plus the shower. Also, easy on and off at fresh air stops. The baggage shelves are close if you need to access your bag. Some of us have traveled downstairs when a noisy family has been in the family room so from early to late the door is continually banging and slamming. All five of the bedrooms are on the upper level. You never know which direction your Sleeping Car will be facing because the consist could make a last minute change for a bad order car.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Sep 21, 2017)

I've had roomettes on both levels and agree with all of the comments of the others who have posted.

I've decided I prefer the lower level. Reasons-- Getting luggage up/down those narrow stairs increasingly has become an issue for me. More restrooms on the lower level with the shower: much more convenient. Fewer people walking past my Roomette. I have been fortunate, I gather, that the occupants of the Family Room have not been an issue.

I also like to keep my curtain open during the night regardless of which level I am on. But, I have learned: if I want to get to sleep and NOT keep looking out the window, I have to close the curtain no matter on which the Roomette is.


----------



## nshvlcat (Sep 21, 2017)

I realize the answer to your question is quite subjective; however, I will share my experience as a first time Amtrak rider. On a recent trip, I rode upper level coach to Chicago from TN. I had no major problems with the upper level except for getting my luggage up/down the stairs. From CHI to LAX, I rode lower level in roomette #11. I had absolutely no issues on the lower level. My room was quite (no rattles) and there was very little foot traffic in the hallway. The nearby family room was occupied by a single individual (no children). I enjoyed being steps away from 3 restrooms. I rose early each morning and showered. Again very convenient.

I dreaded going to the upper level due to negotiating the stairs, and I felt there was much more sway on the upper level. Walking back to my room from the dining car, I was thrown into the outer wall walking down the hallway due to very rough track. I hit the outside wall very hard with my elbow. Most painful. I stayed off the upper level as much as possible including the sightseer lounge, and I gave up drinking coffee for 2 days because it was on the upper level.

On the way from LAX to NOL, I again was in roomette #11 lower level. From NOL back to TN, I chose lower level coach. Others have noted additional advantages to the lower level. Henceforth on future travel, I will always choose lower level when available. Perhaps all these different opinions and experiences will help you make a wise decision. Enjoy your trip.


----------

